# Side effects from iodine contrast CT scan?



## stacy80

After having my CT scan today with iodine contrast I am extremely tired and I'm having nausea. Does anyone know if this if normal? Norovirus is going around our town pretty bad so I was kind of hoping this is just side effects and will go away soon. Thanks!
Stacy


----------



## Andros

stacy80 said:


> After having my CT scan today with iodine contrast I am extremely tired and I'm having nausea. Does anyone know if this if normal? Norovirus is going around our town pretty bad so I was kind of hoping this is just side effects and will go away soon. Thanks!
> Stacy


Gosh Stacy.................I don't know what to say. I never had that sort of reaction but I did get arrhythmia,hot and itchy.

Each of us is different in so many ways and I hope and pray you do not have the virus.

I am sure glad this is over with though and like you, I will be anxious to hear the results. Sending all good vibes your way.


----------



## thatbrian

That dye is very hard on kidneys (and thyroid for that matter). Drink water to flush it out.

Feel better


----------



## Andros

thatbrian said:


> That dye is very hard on kidneys (and thyroid for that matter). Drink water to flush it out.
> 
> Feel better


Very very good advice; I did not think of that!! Thank you!


----------



## stacy80

Thanks! I'm feeling better today. Not nearly as tired. I do noticed my skin is a little sensitive to touch but other than that I think my body is getting rid of the majority of the iodine.


----------



## Andros

stacy80 said:


> Thanks! I'm feeling better today. Not nearly as tired. I do noticed my skin is a little sensitive to touch but other than that I think my body is getting rid of the majority of the iodine.


So glad to hear from you today and that you are feeling better! Good deal!

Now....................we wait for results.


----------

